# 03 golf starts but won't stay running



## DRace03gti (Jun 15, 2016)

New to the vortex, but I could really use some input. I have an 03 golf gti awp engine that sat for two years. I've always maintained the car well with oil changes, filter changes, new plugs fresh gas and coil packs. When I try to start it, it will turn over and immediately stall.If I hold the gas to the floor it will stay running and idle poorly for a few seconds but seems to catch and I can rev the car for a while. I've scanned the car and got a P0300&P0321 codes. I've replaced the CPS and I've checked the fuel lines today and everything seems good. But still won't start unless I spray starter fluid in intake manifold. Car primes when I turn the key. I took the Maf off while it was running and no change. Took coil packs off as well and no change. If I take the hose that connects from intercooler to intake manifold off it seems to be a little better, but when I connect it again how it's supposed to be it seems bog and stall. Hope there's someone out there who can make sense of this and shed some light. Car has 138k miles there was an EPC and CEL ON but they turned off today when I got it running for a few seconds.


----------



## IronBallsMcGinty (May 13, 2015)

When you said you replaced the CPS, did you mean the crankshaft position sensor or the camshaft position sensor?


----------



## erik42dd (Jun 30, 2016)

did you get it figured out yet?


----------



## ironballmcginty (Feb 28, 2015)

If it will run off starting fluid or propane, then you're not getting fuel to the cylinders. It doesn't matter if the fuel pump cycles when you turn the key if the ECU is not pulsing the injectors. What you're describing sounds exactly like the immobilizer is keeping the car from starting.

You said it's been well maintained but it sat for two years. Was it started at all during those two years? Was the battery dead when you tried to start it? I'm guessing not. If so, the ECU doesn't recognize the key and is trying to keep you from 'stealing" the car by cutting off the fuel. Also make sure that some rodent hasn't set up camp and chewed its way through the injector wiring. If that's OK, make sure that the ECU is pulsing the injectors. If not, make sure the battery is fully charged, program the keys to the car and you should be good.

Hope this helps,


----------



## bassep (Apr 11, 2010)

Injectors gummed up with ethanol after sitting for so long?

The orifice for the injectors is pretty small for the AWP 1.8T, doesn't take much to upset them. I used cheap/dirty gas and my old mk4 ran like crud, running a bottle of Techron in the gas tank occasionally seemed to help keep it running well. That won't help you clean yours though if they're gummed up as you won't be able to get gas through them to clean them.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

bassep said:


> Injectors gummed up with ethanol after sitting for so long?......


Ethanol is a solvent and won't clog anything.


----------



## Dzoom1.8T (Sep 23, 2016)

Turns out the clamp for the Fuel pressure regulator came out some how. It was getting enough fuel to run for a few seconds and that's all. This was my, old account. I appreciate the responses though.


----------

